# Drawer slides



## enurdat1 (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm in the process of planning a small tool chest for my layout tools. Looking at drawer slides, do I need them? My largest drawer is ~22 1/2" X 3" X 11". Nothing heavy will be in them, maybe 2-3lb tops. Can I get away with wax, adhesive nylon, or just wood on wood?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

The real question is do you want full extension drawer access???

Other options would work fine, but I would want full access to all of my tools. Wax on wood runners/guides, should you choose that, would be advisable.


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

I use a lote of wooden drawer silde's on all my drasser's .


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

In my workbench I put wooden drawer slides for the simple fact that I can pull the whole drawer out and bring it with me with all of the tools I need for a particular purpose, if I need to go somewhere else. I think they are invaluable, and I have loaded mine down with a good amount of weight too. Just use a hardwood for the slides and you should be fine


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

It boils down to personal preference. I recently completed a tool chest for a friend and I used full extension+1" slides so the drawers slide out and the interior clears the drawer front above it. I have an old chest that I built 25 years ago and used waxed wood runners. They still work perfectly well. The advantage to the metal slides is that you can pull them comletely out without pulling the drawer out of the cabinet and it will stay there without falling. This can be overcome with wooden runners too, with some extra planning.


----------

